# garage door hinge



## marki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to find the maufacturer/supplier of the garage door hinges to 2005 Autocruise Starblazer I have supplied some photos which might help ,I have my fingers crossed in anticipation that someone might recognise it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too have had a search around and found someone else looking for similar parts. Have you tried O'Learys? They carry the most unexpected parts as do 'Franks Caravans' and others advertised in the 'MMM'

Alan


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi can you tell me whats wrong with the ones you have


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Are these any good >>>hinge<<< They are the LMC hinge £52 is a bit steep 8O


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Marki.

Hope someone can point you to a source for these hinges. Your hinge looks like those on my AutoSleeper Luxor, I also have searched for a replacement but unsuccessful to date.


----------

